# Hello from yet another sage barista express owner



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It was a hard choice but price and features caused us to settle on this one and things aren't going to badly now I have got used to using it but still have some queries so thought I would join this forum and ask if there are any other factors I should consider.

John

-


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome John.

What queries, ask away.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks but I'll start another thread rather than ask here. I found that there isn't much help about on using these machines so what I found may help some and comments from others should help too. Help me further too very probably.

I'm nosing around the site at the moment. What a list of roasters. Way more than I have found.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









You will get all the help you need from the knowledgeable bunch on the forum. What they don't know isn't worth knowing!


----------

